# Moultrie Digital GameSpy Camera Problem :^(



## Niner (Aug 4, 2005)

Wellllll, I bought the last of the Moultrie Digital GameSpy Cameras that Wally had left.  Set it up in the den for a test run.  Looks like it may be going back.   

When first activated it will take pics to beat the band....but when you leave it alone for several hours and come back, it won't "wake-up".

I call the tech no-support at Moultrie, and they said they'd never heard of one doing that (suuuurrrre the haven't).  Said I should just take it back to Wally and exchange it for another.  Hmmmmmmm maybe I'll just get my money back and try something else.  

Has anyone else had this problem with one of these digi-cams???


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 4, 2005)

Send a pm to CamoToy. He's got a couple of these models and he may be able to give you a hint as to what the problem is. If you can't reach him here, you can reach him on Skips forum.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 4, 2005)

Thats never happened to me. I've got 4. Are you sure the battery is good? The camera goes dormant with a low battery? Give me a PM, maybe we can figure it out!


----------



## striper commander (Aug 4, 2005)

that's the same thing mine was doing with a new battery showing 99 percent i took it back.


----------



## camotoy (Aug 5, 2005)

niner sent you a pm ,,,low battery or bad connection may cause this problem ,,1 thing i didnt say in my pm ,,check the allegator clips and make sure where the wire crimps to it is tight ,,mine was loose and kept loosing conectivity,,a little solder  fixed mine ,,,over 800 pics and still going strong!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niner (Aug 5, 2005)

OK, I'll get a regular "lantern battery" and give that a try as well as checking the gaters.  Thanks.


----------



## Niner (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, taking it back to Wally World.  

I wonder, if this was one of the last ones they made if their QC might have been a bit lax.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 9, 2005)

Niner said:
			
		

> Well, taking it back to Wally World.
> 
> I wonder, if this was one of the last ones they made if their QC might have been a bit lax.



Send the camera back to Moultrie, supposedly they'll send you a new one. Wally World or Bass Pro  has em on order but Moultrie in Ala. will get them first (allegedly next week). We got a bad one and I shipped it back yesterday. For less than $10.00 the UPS store will box and ship for you. Moultrie claims I'll get another in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## camo93 (Aug 11, 2005)

Are you activating the mode button for AUTO???

Mine, I can’t be happier for the money…


----------



## sweatequity (Aug 11, 2005)

*I sold...*

my lakota cam and I am going to make some home brew cameras but due to being overworked I bought one of the 98 dollar peice of crap moultries and the display would only show half the numbers.

Lesson:  There is no such thing as a quality digital trail camera for 100 period!!! especially if it is made in China!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deuce (Aug 11, 2005)

*News next week*

I just bought one last week and set it out with high hopes, but since reading these post's, well to say the least I'm apprehensive. I'll let ya'll know monday how it does, worked fine here in the house.


----------



## hambone44 (Aug 12, 2005)

same thing happened to me with one of the sorry Cuddebacks...400.00, and it just sat there, batteries wopuld run dead after about 3 pics when it EVER RARELY took a pic.I sent it right back to Cabelas.


----------



## deuce (Aug 14, 2005)

Well I came home popped in the disk on the computer and had some great pics.      
 Of me coming and going to the camera. Strange thing there were deer tracks all in the mineral lick, and this is with it raining every afternoon last week, but no pics of deer. Oh well I left it out for another week and we'll see?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 16, 2005)

Sent my Moultrie camera back to Alabama last week (cost $9.00 for packing and shipping).  UPS just dropped off a new one! They actually upgraded to the camo model and its working fine! I know its made in China, (what isn't?) but that is great customer service!


----------



## Niner (Aug 30, 2005)

OK, 
Call me a glutton.... but I passed by a RACK of these jokers at Wallly World tonight......and one jumped into my cart.

I'll try this one for a few days around the house and see if maybe the other one was just a dud, or if it is the nature of the beast.

Stay tuned..........


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 30, 2005)

I've had mine out for three weeks now and have been very happy with the performance and picture quality. I did hear that 25% of the ones at Bass Pro were duds and had to be returned. I guess I got lucky.  Here are some of the pictures from last week. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=30060


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Aug 31, 2005)

I know there are lemons in every product, but moultrie hasn't been quite reliable to me. I have had two of their cameras before and after a couple of years of frustration   I switched all my efforts to the leaf river cameras. Wonderful cameras!!!! I own four. they are that good. About three months on my batteries in the digital. 35mm cameras take crisp clear photos. No, i'm not a rep for them, I just want you guys to bypass the problems iv'e had in the past


----------



## Niner (Aug 31, 2005)

Welllll, I may be premature..... but this one *seems* to be working as advertised.  I've had it sitting in the kitchen since yesterday afternoon, and so far it has not failed to wake up and snap a pic.  

The jury will be out until the end of the week.  If it's still acting right, I'll take it down to the woods and give it a field test.


----------

